# What should I do to my baby?



## HerFavColorIsChrome (Mar 12, 2005)

Im sure you all know what the 86 Sentra looks like. I know it's old but I love my little car, I just dont really know what to do to it to make it look like *MY* car yaknow? I havent had much experiance with body stuff so, act like your talking to a 4 year old lol. Any Ideas would be much appreciated, Since I dont know what I can do to it I figured you guys could give me a starting point. Tons of love and thanks alot! :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi, welcome. 


There are plenty of ideas, this site is full of them. First things first, the code for your chassis (86-90 Sentra) is B12 so you'd probably like to look around in our B12 section. Also you will be able to see many other modified B12's in the Member's Ride section where you can see the finished product. And remember, the search button is your best friend. :thumbup:


----------



## HerFavColorIsChrome (Mar 12, 2005)

so just search for b12 kits?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't go with a body kit, roll with some minor cosmetic enhancements like headlights, grilles, wheels, etc.. Then go for a nice new paintjob. I mean hey, it's your car, do whatever you want with it, but I'd try to stay simple and classic and clean.. Then again, that is my taste, not yours


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

do they even make kits for a b12? and would that even look right? i cant imagine how that would look, its just that the body style is so boxy and all the body kit styles out there would just be wayyyyyyyy to over the top for it. like said before just do minor enhancements. i think a b12 with the B14 SE-R wheels and a fresh (red, jet black, metalic grey) paint job would look amazing.


----------



## HerFavColorIsChrome (Mar 12, 2005)

Lol, god my car is so old! Well I only paid $750 and it runs great. Really no body damage or dings or *too* many scratches. So a lil bit a paint and some new weels would look great I think. Thanks for the help!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dont get down on your car, it may be old but with some TLC it can look amazing, the best way to get a good look out of it is to put a fresh coat of paint on, and leave the rest. clean up the interior, get some custom seats (tastefull) and all that good stuff. also, on an older car you never want to get big wheels, have you ever seen a 510 with big ol chrome wheels? i have seen many a dime with 13-15 inch wheels and they look great because the wheel wells were cut small.








^ that is a b12 wagon, remove the rear hatch part and you have your car....tell me that isnt amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

keep the body completely stock, and restore it to 110% of nissans specs, then paint it a nice black or gunmetal color and add tinted windows and b14 SER wheels with a mint drop  and you, my friend, are set


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^agree 100%

no kit, please


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

you can add paint? how much would that cost? I concur, an old car w/ a nice clean paint job is so impressive, and tasteful wheels are nice to, fill up the wheel well, don't cram it, especially on older cars, like 1.6pete said


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

A decent paintjob costs anywhere from $1000-3000, and I'd say that HerFavColorIsChrome's car is probably in the low 1500 range... correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you could always get a macco paint job, your not trying to win shows, just freshen it up.


----------



## HerFavColorIsChrome (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow, the lil hatchback dose look great, lol I just dont want my friend makein fun of my car! I know a few guys around town who'd give me a good discount on my pain job, I think Im gonna shine the weels up a bit, see if they are okay or not. They look okay but that under layers of dirt, the chick i bought it from did not know how to take care of it. :loser: anway thanks guy!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

HerFavColorIsChrome said:


> Wow, the lil hatchback dose look great, lol I just dont want my friend makein fun of my car! I know a few guys around town who'd give me a good discount on my pain job, I think Im gonna shine the weels up a bit, see if they are okay or not. They look okay but that under layers of dirt, the chick i bought it from did not know how to take care of it. :loser: anway thanks guy!


what are the wheels? are they metal(no paint)? or are they painted silver?


----------



## HerFavColorIsChrome (Mar 12, 2005)

Metal and the ones that came with it when it was bought, just hubcaps. Ugly as sin


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lol, caps arent wheels :thumbup: try to pick up a set of b14 (95-99 sentra) se-r wheels. like the one in the pic i posted has. they will look amazing. if you paint your car, what color would it be?


----------

